# Cant even trust family



## Mommy misses you (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok so I never really knew my REAL father. Now I wish I haven't met him. When I got pregnant my mom told him and then he started contacting me. I got in touch with him more then four years ago but he was on drugs and I didn't talk to him for a long time. So anyways he starts emailing me and I didn't see him at all and pretty much made excuses during the 19weeks I was pregnant not to see him. So after I lost the baby I made plans to see him. I started going over and talking and him taking me to a appt. I haven't gone over there alot. So his whole side of the family is crazy and controlling. When I was growing up I was told stories by my mom and grandma about his side of the family, And its all true. My grandma from my real dad she has all the kids living with her and he would have to go to a different state to get the ok to see them but he has a warrant for his arrest in that state. Since I have been seeing him he is very gross he talks about sexual stuff and I have caught him in lies. He has played the BS victim game on me. Its a along story but I have always had issues with trusting people even my own family. So here is whats going on. I gave him all my photos when I was a baby and when I was growing up cause he never has seen them, He wanted to make copies of all of them. He returned some back and after confronting him about things he was doing he started acting like I was crazy and making stuff up. I mean my hubby has seen what he is doing and he doesn't even like my real father. So after all that he finally gave me the other photos back. I was going through them and noticed so far there is 6misses, I text him and he is ignoring me about it. I am so angry because I put aside everything my family told me growing up and then he rather steal PHOTOS instead of having a father daughter relationship. He told my mom that I was hard headed and stubborn. SOO what??? You know what it is?? Growing up with my step father when I would find out something is was doing that was against the law and confront him about it he would beat me because it made him so angry that I caught on to him and that I had a big mouth, That's what he always would say. So it kinda reminds me of that, So now that I have caught him on things he is angry about it. Its like a compulsive liar. That's what my brother is and he lies about things just to talk and when I would point it out he would cuss and flip out. I guess because he work so hard on his lie and I pointed out that he was lying lol. So back to the photos, There was this photo he freaked over saying omg that's my aunt holding you and I have never seen this photo, Guess what?? That photo I never got back. He has a thing for photos and taking pictures of everyone but does he really have to lie and steal about things and steal from me??? Then he told me more then anything he wants all us kids to be close. So I called one day at his house and asked for my sis cell number he says I dont have it on me, I said ok can I have my brothers he said I dont know it, I said well I just saw jr and he said u have his number and to ask for it. I didn't get it that day cause I was in the car and I saw my brother walking so it was a fast hi and bye. One day over a text fight he told me you better calm yourself. I said one I am calm and two you better stop acting like your my father. He needs to earn that with me not just bossing me around and telling me what to do. He is more of a stranger then a father. Then my friend tells me that they were at a appt cause he took her and she says if I tell you something you promise you wont go running and screaming at him?? I said yes. She said your dad said are you Italian?? She said no he said are you sure?? She said yes. Then he said well do you want me to put some in you??? WTF!!! I told my mom and she said I bet if you were to ask him he would say OH! I mean food. This is how sick he is. I have only talk and seen him the past two months but I have gotten enough to know this man and I don't wanna know anymore. My friend is 19 and she is staying with him and his girlfriend til she gets on her feet and he will be gone for a week and I think I might go over and search in his room and house for my photos. He also owes child support one of them is me from when I was younger and he has the warrant. I told him awhile back to mess with me cause you dont know me. I think I might end up calling this state and telling them his addy and everything to arrest him and calling about the child support.
So I guess there isnt much I can do about my photos, Sucks cause those are all I have. This is why I hate getting to know people ,****ing sick bastard nasty mother****er he is.GRRR He can take my photos to the ****ing grave then


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Be glad your an adult now and can take care of yourself. Doing so should be your numvber one priority, get a degree or training and a job so you can take care of yourself and have distance between you and your less than desirable family ( of orgin) members.


----------

